# Back pain and ribs after pregnancy



## julietz

Hi, i posted in the health section this morning but no one replied so i am trying here.

Since having my daughter 5 mths ago, after a traumatic delivery, and getting a spinal block of the epidural, 8wks after iv suffered an acute pain mainly in the evenings, sometimes iv woke during the night with it, it starts of like a dull ache in the abdomin under ribs, then it gets worse and spreads all over my ribs, back, chest and abdomin, its sore to touch and takes my breath away, i cant lay on my stomach or back i have to crouch in agony, it lasts around 30mins, and i need 4 pain killers to ease the pain away, its like a band around me pulling tighter, it can happen for a few days then not have it for a week or so, then it comes back, what can it be and has anyone else had this?

I am worried and frustrated cos i dont know what it is i never had any problems until now normaly fit and healthy.


----------



## Sarah&Ady

OMG.. You have described what happens to me! I have no idea what it is but it's like a spasm and it all locks up but feels like a tight band going around me. Agony. 
I have a failed epidural , well they poked and proded me with needles for 50 mins before giving up and putting me under :( I asked the gp about this and he said I just needed to lose the baby weight and I'll be fine.. I somehow doubt this.


----------



## starrybean

I get this too & I had a failed epi & a spinal... I've never felt pain like it I was in total agony :( so I sympathise with you!!!


----------



## julietz

Wow finaly someone who understands my pain,thats exactly what its like, i had 3 failed epidurals she said air was getting in, on the 3rd attempt she finaly got it working but to much of a dose that i was paralised from the neck downwards, and they expected me to push numb, i thought i may have strained my muscles with all the pushing, but these pains did not start until 8wks after labour and have continued now, i am being refered for tests in May thats how long the waiting list is :( unless i cancelation comes up, but omg that pain is frustrating me, and i have started to know when its coming, i get a dull ache in my stomach, under the ribs sometimes if hubby massages my back it relieves other times it just gets worse and worse, first time it happened i rang my self an ambulance with 3 kids, thought i was gona die, they suggested a panic attack but me and my doctor dissagreed so we will see what the tests show, how did you cope with your pain?


----------



## starrybean

I was ready to call an ambulance too as I couldn't breathe :(

Panic attack?! Err I wouldn't say it was anything like that. I had it for the first time when my lo was 6 weeks, I remember as it was when I started driving after my emcs so thought it was from doing too much. I have backache all the time now :(


----------



## julietz

Someone should do a poll on this, its interesting that we all suffered the same from failed epidurals, when she said about an air pocket in the tube, while she is tryingto administer the dose, it makes me wonder if this air pocket could be the cause of our problems, id definetly report this. Another thing did anyone get turned left to right sides every 30mins? like they are suppose to, i didnt so mine failed on half my body so took last 2cm with all pain on one side.


----------



## starrybean

julietz said:


> Someone should do a poll on this, its interesting that we all suffered the same from failed epidurals, when she said about an air pocket in the tube, while she is tryingto administer the dose, it makes me wonder if this air pocket could be the cause of our problems, id definetly report this. Another thing did anyone get turned left to right sides every 30mins? like they are suppose to, i didnt so mine failed on half my body so took last 2cm with all pain on one side.

Wowsers same here, I didn't get turned & all my pain was on my left, I was in agony. They gave me top ups that didn't work at all. I got to 8cms but had been labouring for about 50 hours by then so I had totally given up.

The night I had the awful back pain/spasms I took co codamol that I had leftover from my emcs. I can normally feel it coming so I take paracetamol before it gets worse :(


----------



## starrybean

Ps. I'm glad to see some others can understand this pain as I've never felt anything like it, it's total agony!


----------



## sophxx

My backs awful it spams like crazy so do all my muscles in my ribs I've been for physio and the doctor said it's due to pregnscey weaken the muscles it happened the other day in Tesco

Everyone I know weather they had a epi or not complains of back pain
After we had our babys

I have weekly massarges and use deep heat pain killers and hot water bottles x


----------



## julietz

Its notjust back pain, i know people suffer with it after labour but this is much worse, i cant do anything when it comes on me,cant even see to baby, it even hurts just to move and breathe, i had twins previously and had a good epi, got the minor backpain afterwards but nothing like this, after having my lo. Il bring this thread forward around may when i go in for my tests and see what they say, i am even going to print this thread and show the hospital, i think the Anaesthetists who administer the epidurals should look into this, my doctor will not prescribe strong painkillers without a diagnosis, so i have to buy all my own, like starybean i like to get them in as soon as i feel it comming on me, its like an attack of pain from the waist to the neck shooting all around those parts like you are one huge bruise, and when the pain killers kick in... wow what a relief. Can i just ask what your doctors said it was or could be, i dont think they know and just fob us of grrrr, at least mine has admitted it lol and reffered me, c what they say :)


----------



## Sarah&Ady

Good idea to take this with you :) I wish I knew what it was.. it totally cripples me and renders me useless :( I get a lot of pain under the ribs and shooting pains through my very upper abdomen as well as the pain I described earlier. Because I was put under GA I dont know what other effects it could have had. All I know is that around 6-7 weeks after having Jamie I woke up in the night and could not move... as I tried to I was in total agony. My poor OH hears me scream out in the night as I try to move in bed :(


----------



## starrybean

I agree that it's just not back pain. I get back pain daily after having my lo and the pain from the spasms or whatever it is, is much more painful.

It almost felt like cramp in my back, but worse! But that pain from cramp that you can't stop and causes agony is what it was like for me. It went underneath my ribs & felt like a big air bubble between my ribs & back... Even typing this is making me cringe thinking of the pain :( I had to lie curled up in a ball but one I had taken co codamol it was heaven! Then I had the pain in my back like you get in your leg after cramp but in my back. 

Not fun at all & pretty scary :(


----------



## starrybean

Hey, was wondering about this thread & wondered how the op got on at the Docs?


----------



## The3Bears

Hi

I had my daughter in Feb this year, i was pain free until about 2mnths afterwards then i started waking in the night to an aching back, since then it has been progressivly getting worse [some nights worse than others] i have resorted to getting up in the early hours to fetch painkillers and end up sleeping on the sofa [last night being the latest occasion] after being out of be for an hour or so the pain goes away, i dont suffer for the rest of the day....needless to say, with a 5mnth old i NEED my sleep :sleep:

Whilst i was pregnant i had severe SPD/PGP [started from 4.5mnths] i was on crutches and couldnt leave the house, this pain however is different. During labour i also had failed epidurals, i ended up having 3 in total, the first 1 didnt work at all and the doctor came back to 'top it up' as *quote* 'i had a low pain tollerance' [i was livid] when a different doctor came the third time to check me he found the fluid was running down my back!! :growlmad:

Whether the epidural is/was to blame who knows, my GP has refered me to a hospital for blood tests and ive been given painkillers


----------



## sandrinator

hello
I was googling my symptoms trying to get some idea what is happening to me and I found this thread. So here I am. Exactly the same thing has been happening to me too. I didn't have epidural, I gave birth by emergency C-section (my baby was breech). About 6 or 8 weeks after the birth of my baby, I experienced the first episode of back, rib and abdominal pain such as described here. It's been happening on and off for 5 months now... my baby is 6 months old.
I was wondering what diagnosis did you get after you had tests etc. - or explanation what this could be? I would really appreciate if you could let me know because I am worried sick. Has the pain subsided by itself, did you need to take some meds or have some physical therapy? Anything you can tell me will be greatly appreciated!
Thanks :)


----------



## Zedfaca

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say that I get terrible back and rib pain since giving birth. I'm in physio, had acupuncture and I take co-codamol every single day because it's so bad

BUT

I didn't have an epidural and I don't recognize this cramp pain that you are all talking about. I have been on the floor in pain but it isn't the same as what you all describe. There must be something different for you all.

I think the health professionals know about it too because the first question every doctor I've seen about my back asks me whether I had an epidural. 

Oh dear. Well if it makes anyone feel any better, you can still end up with a really bad back if you have an epidural or not.


----------



## MrsA82

Probably not what you have, but I suffered with exactly the same pain you are describing, starts in my stomach and then radiates around the back and it feels hard to breathe, almost like terrible cramp in my back, it can last anywhere between 30 mins to an hour.
The most awful pain i have ever been in!
Mine started in pregnancy, around 8 months and I have continued to have these attack, turns out I have gallstones :-(

Are you sure you dont have gallstones as the pain you described is exactly the same as gallstones


----------



## starrybean

MrsA82 said:


> Probably not what you have, but I suffered with exactly the same pain you are describing, starts in my stomach and then radiates around the back and it feels hard to breathe, almost like terrible cramp in my back, it can last anywhere between 30 mins to an hour.
> The most awful pain i have ever been in!
> Mine started in pregnancy, around 8 months and I have continued to have these attack, turns out I have gallstones :-(
> 
> Are you sure you dont have gallstones as the pain you described is exactly the same as gallstones

Oh gosh :( how often was it happening to you? I've had it twice where it was extremely bad but have constant backache all the time now :(


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I had a back to back labour and sometimes my body spasms a little and I can feel it all again :( its so painful


----------



## sandrinator

so sorry that so many women experience some kind of pain... maybe it has something to do with carrying babies in our arms after pregnancy which made our muscles weak?

anyway, I would really appreciate it if julietz, Sarah&Ady, starrybean and sophxx would reply here.... I am interested to find out if the pain has subsided since this thread was started.


----------



## sandrinator

i would send them a private message but it seems that this message board doesn't offer that kind of communication and i have no ide how to get in touch with them to ask them :(

any ideas?


----------



## madcatwoman

hi
its not as bad as yours, but i have a bad back too after my epi(not that i could have managed without it though). it effects me lower back and aches quite a bit in bed too.


----------



## starrybean

sandrinator said:


> so sorry that so many women experience some kind of pain... maybe it has something to do with carrying babies in our arms after pregnancy which made our muscles weak?
> 
> anyway, I would really appreciate it if julietz, Sarah&Ady, starrybean and sophxx would reply here.... I am interested to find out if the pain has subsided since this thread was started.

Nope, mine is still sore but is worse if I have done heavy lifting such as lifting the pushchair in & out of the car. I've had 2 very bad episodes of the back/chest/rib spasms which have had me doubled in pain & in agony :(


----------



## kayla1986

I have the same kind of pain starts with a dull ache under my ribs then gets worse and goes through to my back feels like someone is blowing a balloon up inside me. I went to the drs when I started to get this and she though it was panic attacks because it only happened at nights I was exhausted and my daughter wasn't sleeping. I'm pretty sure itisnt panic attacks and I'm starting to think it's Indigestion and cramp. I've not lost my baby weight and I notice if I eat a big or rich meal I can start to feel the pain before I even leave the table. A friend has also mentioned gallstones so I am going to make an appointment to see my dr again. I didnt have an epidural but I did push alot Lilly was 10lbs 3 so it look me a while to push her out. So I'm wondering if labour weakened my mussels so I get cramp which the indigestion sets off


----------



## kayla1986

Sorry should also mention I'm sick every time and feel really light headed


----------



## MrsA82

You should definately get checked out for gallstones, as the doctor constantly told me it was 1- muscles just contracting back after baby, then 2 - it was my SPD from my pregnancy and finally after ending up in A&E 4 times they eventually sent me from a scan and told gallstones.
I now have a attack roughly every 2 weeks or so, depends what I eat. I cant eat anything fatty anymore, or bananas for some strange reason!

Apparently gallstones in pregnancy is very common due to the hormones


----------



## MrsA82

kayla1986 said:


> Sorry should also mention I'm sick every time and feel really light headed


I am also sick and go light headed every time I have a attack, which mostly happen in the early hours


----------



## starrybean

MrsA82 said:


> kayla1986 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry should also mention I'm sick every time and feel really light headed
> 
> 
> I am also sick and go light headed every time I have a attack, which mostly happen in the early hoursClick to expand...

How strange, it has happened both times in the early hours to me as well & the 2nd time I felt sick :(


----------



## kayla1986

I've had them Probably about 6 times and all bar the last one happened between 9pm and 1am also for maybe a week after I get the same pains but much much less on and off, which again made me think of cramp because you can feel quite tender a few days after cramp


----------



## MrsA82

kayla1986 said:


> I've had them Probably about 6 times and all bar the last one happened between 9pm and 1am also for maybe a week after I get the same pains but much much less on and off, which again made me think of cramp because you can feel quite tender a few days after cramp

I feel sore and bruised where my gallbladder is (on the right hand side) and often feels like stitch. At first I thought my LO had torn my muscle kicking me whilst I was pregnant with him! 

Glad I now know what the pain is....maybe go and see the doc? xx:hugs:


----------



## sandrinator

I will definitely have to check if I have gall stones too then.
But shouldn't the pain be located on the right side then?


----------



## sandrinator

I don't know... I was reading on gallstones and the symptoms just don't add up. I think I should have some other symptoms which I haven't got. I don't know. 
I keep thinking it's my back or ribs or muscles getting weak during pregnancy...
I'll see my doctor soon so hopefully I'll know more then.


----------



## GeorgeyGal

I posted a similar thread in the health section and someone mentions gallstones, I had it last night actually, strangely I crept downstairs at it was exactly 12.30 at night, the exact same time I crawled downstairs the night before with the same pains. I took some painkillers and a large glass of water for it. It feels like hunger pains but further up to start with and then feels like someone has my ribs in a vice and is crushing slowly, it helps if I massage downwards on the side of my ribs. I go hot and cold, clammy cold hands and feel sick its so painful reminds me of back to back labour no breaks to have a breather! It goes after an hour or 2 but the first time I had it I was begging OH to call an ambulance I was so scared now I just breathe through it until it subsides. I think Ill make an appointment with my doc, what happens if it is gallstones how do they treat it?

I had an epidural and c section and had lower back pain for months afterwards but this has only been happening recently..


----------



## sandrinator

I had another episode and now I'm really freaking out. :(
I'll see my doctor on Monday... I also have problems with postnatal anxiety it seems, so I'm constantly worried about everything and especially my health and this lastest episode has made me extremely edgy. :(


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Ive been having all the symptoms posted, i.e. feels like a balloon being blown up inside rib cage and intense pain at night, I had my 4th episode in 2 weeks last night and went to the walk in centre today it was so severe I wanted an ambulance last night.

Anyway the doc said it sounds like indigestion:wacko: and gave me ranitidine, really I thought, could this be it, all that pain though?? I have the odd mild stitch type pain in my ribs during the day as well. I only mentioned I had mild heartburn last night but never during the other painful episodes. 

Well we'll see, I really wanted a scan to rule out gallstones.


----------



## rae0707

So I have a question for you ladies: If the doctor is saying it could be gallstones, how many of you it actually turned out to be that? And if they had to operate and take out your gallbladder, did that solve the problem? I have been having the same problems and it is progressively getting worse. I've started a journal on when it happens and what I've done and/or eaten but I can't find a link yet. It always happens at night and I go to the chiropractor the next day and that seems to help.


----------



## rae0707

p.s. I should also say that even tho I go to the chiropractor it only helps for a few days. It used to help for a week or two but now its only days.


----------



## sandrinator

Just wanted to let you know that my episodes of pain were in fact caused by gallstones too. I haven&#8217;t had any attacks since I found out for sure. I try not to eat food that disagrees with me and I take chanca piedra. I would like to keep my gall bladder if possible.


----------



## julietz

Same here after months of believing what the doctors said which was gastritis, i was finaly rushed in hospital with sepsis and had my gallbladder removed, im so angry at the hospital for the wrong diagnosis, i started this thread so long ago, and forgot all about it, cant believe it had to come to this, i went months believing what the docs said, and had pain killers for every attack of pain, i didnt need to suffer that long, please make sure you get second opinions i wouldnt wish this on anyone :(


----------



## sandrinator

i had two episodes again... maybe because i've been stressed (stress seems to cause me to have attacks) or because i wasn't careful with my diet over the holidays.

julietz, i'm so sorry :(
were you having attacks while they were treating you for gastritis??


----------



## mummy3

I have exactly the same pains, and its gallbladder for me too, just finished strong antibiotics after a WEEK of nightly attacks :( Seeing the GI doc tomorrow to sort getting it out:thumbup:

I will say it took me a long time to figure out what it was a long time of putting off getting it sorted and I really wish I hadn't. If you think this pain could be gallstones go straight to your gp, dont live with it:flower:


----------



## julietz

sandrinator said:


> i had two episodes again... maybe because i've been stressed (stress seems to cause me to have attacks) or because i wasn't careful with my diet over the holidays.
> 
> julietz, i'm so sorry :(
> were you having attacks while they were treating you for gastritis??

Yes i was having attacks for 12 months but they would come and go, can go a week without any then wham, and it was all put down to the gastritis, NOT, it just gradualy lodged further until the pain started in my side december, it doesnt necissary mean if you have a gall stone you get pains in your right side, this pain only becomes sore when its blocking the bile duct, lodged in your tube, you can have attacks in your stomach back and ribs before this happens, and it being tender to touch, my gallbladder was 3 times the size it should of been, and there was a lot of gooo and i had an enlarged liver, unfortunately it was left to long, i just took pain killers for the attack thinking it was gastritis, until my emergency op :( ofc i have complaints over this going on atm, total neglect :cry:
Its actualy suppose to be quite common after birth, which i was not aware, but dont ignore any pains like this, always get a second opinion wish i did.


----------

